# Symphony #12, 4th movement



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

These are the last two movements of my newest symphony. Produced with Vienna Symphonic Library in my studio. 

These works are a blend of modern, traditional, acoustic, electronic, chromatic, tonal and thematic. 



Symphony #12 3rd movement




Symphony #12 4th movement



Enjoy!
Jerry


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

one of my favorites


----------

